# Should we get the Beetle R-Line??



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Gets a "meh" from me. So it's a fancy bumper + badges? When I first saw the bumper (looks similar to the beetle R prototype that's been posted here), I thought cool! Now, though, the basic bumper on the turbos has grown on me. The R-line one looks kinda similar to newish (2000s era) Porsches, which I think doesn't mesh with the retroness of the rest of the car. Would pass on R-line.

GTarr


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I like the looks, but I'd also like the engine/drivetrain to go with it:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

The keyword is "R-Line"... not "R" and you can get in all engines - 2.5L, 2.0T and TDI. 

I bet the 2.5L comes with a special twist beam rear suspension!!!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

My goal is to get that rear diffuser and see photo's of the stick shift knob if they make one.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*I like it*

would love a gauge package that actually would have gauges, like oil pressure, oil rep, water temp. but I really like the front end too


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> The keyword is "R-Line"... not "R" and you can get in all engines - 2.5L, 2.0T and TDI.
> 
> I bet the 2.5L comes with a special twist beam rear suspension!!!


Yeah, I'd almost forgotten:
"R-Line" = trim package
"(Model name) R" = actual performance to back up fancy trim 

I don't care for the chrome around the turn signals. I think all Turbos should get the front bumper and diffuser. But that's just me.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

It's always nice to have options but the true R would be nice to have.

VW Beetle R Concept by Omar Chatriwala, on Flickr


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm excited to see this even though its just looks and badges. At least it's a step in the right direction. Holding out hope for an actual "R" model though.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

If it's not an actual Beetle R I don't care! Way to drop the ball VW!
You had everyones attention with the Beetle R and then....WHAMMY! You offer up the Beetle R-Line.:thumbdown: You really screwed the pooch on this one VW.:facepalm:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The Beetle R is such a tease.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Kzoo said:


> If it's not an actual Beetle R I don't care! Way to drop the ball VW!
> You had everyones attention with the Beetle R and then....WHAMMY! You offer up the Beetle R-Line.:thumbdown: You really screwed the pooch on this one VW.:facepalm:


Before you get too upset, the "R-Line" models will be different than an "R" model. In other words, there would be a Beetle R-Line and a Beetle R - two different vehicles. Audi does the same thing with S-Line models and "S" models. 

Clear as mud? 

-jamie


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I understand that Jamie. 

Just angry that they tease us with a beautiful performance model and then do the ol' switcheroo and offer up an appearance package instead, that doesn't quite capture the beauty and essence of the performance model concept. I'm not a fan of beetles, never have been. They seem too feminine. However, if they offer the Beetle R (full performance model as seen above) I'm ready to "drink the kool-aid". I don't think I'm alone on this either. 
Doesn't really matter though, if they do put it into production THE US WILL *NEVER *SEE IT. Like so many other VW models...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Kzoo said:


> Yeah, I understand that Jamie.
> 
> Just angry that they tease us with a beautiful performance model and then do the ol' switcheroo and offer up an appearance package instead, that doesn't quite capture the beauty and essence of the performance model concept. I'm not a fan of beetles, never have been. They seem too feminine. However, if they offer the Beetle R (full performance model as seen above) I'm ready to "drink the kool-aid". I don't think I'm alone on this either.
> Doesn't really matter though, if they do put it into production THE US WILL *NEVER *SEE IT. Like so many other VW models...


 More like many of the R badged cars.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Kzoo said:


> Yeah, I understand that Jamie.
> 
> Just angry that they tease us with a beautiful performance model and then do the ol' switcheroo and offer up an appearance package instead, that doesn't quite capture the beauty and essence of the performance model concept. I'm not a fan of beetles, never have been. They seem too feminine. However, if they offer the Beetle R (full performance model as seen above) I'm ready to "drink the kool-aid". I don't think I'm alone on this either.
> Doesn't really matter though, if they do put it into production THE US WILL *NEVER *SEE IT. Like so many other VW models...


 Never say never. It's not off the table yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Kzoo said:


> Yeah, I understand that Jamie.
> 
> Just angry that they tease us with a beautiful performance model and then do the ol' switcheroo and offer up an appearance package instead, that doesn't quite capture the beauty and essence of the performance model concept. I'm not a fan of beetles, never have been. They seem too feminine. However, if they offer the Beetle R (full performance model as seen above) I'm ready to "drink the kool-aid". I don't think I'm alone on this either.
> Doesn't really matter though, if they do put it into production THE US WILL *NEVER *SEE IT. Like so many other VW models...


 I think it makes sense that we would see the R-Line Beetle introduced before the actual production Beetle R. 

As for the U.S. market, there is someone that works in the Volkswagen R group from Germany that is here working in the U.S. on a three year "loan" who is tasked with coming up with a proper "R" strategy for the U.S. market. I would take that to mean that we will see other "R" models coming in the future, not just the Golf R. 

Feel better?


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think it makes sense that we would see the R-Line Beetle introduced before the actual production Beetle R.
> 
> As for the U.S. market, there is someone that works in the Volkswagen R group from Germany that is here working in the U.S. on a three year "loan" who is tasked with coming up with a proper "R" strategy for the U.S. market. I would take that to mean that we will see other "R" models coming in the future, not just the Golf R.
> 
> Feel better?


 Yes actually. Thanks for the info Jamie! 

I do disagree about the R-line preceeding the R mode though. 
Example: I can buy a Golf R however I cannot by a Golf R-line (why would I want to?). 
This is America, we get one or the other. Not both. 
It is great news that there is some one here "working" on the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Kzoo said:


> Yes actually. Thanks for the info Jamie!
> 
> I do disagree about the R-line preceeding the R mode though.
> Example: I can buy a Golf R however I cannot by a Golf R-line (why would I want to?).
> ...


 We will get both in some cases. R-line is likely to be available across the board, whereas "R" models are less likely in some cases (Passat or Touareg). 

-jamie


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We will get both in some cases. R-line is likely to be available across the board, whereas "R" models are less likely in some cases (Passat or Touareg).
> 
> -jamie


 I still don't understand how the Golf R gets AWD but the Scurocco R doesn't.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea but the other 2 R-line models that we got both did not have R options over the pond. I think VW is going to try to spike up the demand for product in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Some of the floorpans are designed to accommodate AWD and others don't. On top of that it depends on whether a given factory "supports" the supply chain for the AWD components. If the car fundamentally has a multilink rear suspension, then it usually will support adding the AWD components. However this requires a saddle gas tank that also requires a slightly different floorpan arrangement. 

The Scirocco is made in Portugal along side the EOS, neither of which offering AWD. Nor does that factory have any support systems for the AWD (supply chain, production, etc., etc.). So the Scirocco does't get the AWD system. 

My guess is that if VW currently tries to build a Beetle R or Jetta R down in Mexico they would both by FWD as neither car supports AWD directly. 

That wouldn't stop us for putting AWD in a Beetle as a separate project though.  

-jamie


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm really disappointed if the "R-line" Beetle is all we ever see. I'm holding out for the real Beetle R, hopefully it actually makes it into production. 

It did take them until the 5th model year to make the NB Turbo S so I totally get that they might not be in any real hurry.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

I hope we get it. R-line or R, it's what I'm after.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thought the A1 Quattro would make it here and still don't know why it didn't? 
I'm sure it would run rings around anything in its class and be a big hit in the U.S..


----------

